# Is the skilled visa process in Australia faster than ever?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Skilled visa processing has never been faster in Australia with the introduction of the new streamlined SkillSelect system resulting in 2,717 visas being granted in five months, officials have confirmed. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) said that the system, introduced last July, where applicants submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) and then those [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is the skilled visa process in Australia faster than ever?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

